# 2004 Outback Sydney Edition 28Frls 5Th Wheel $14000



## dkio6 (Mar 4, 2013)

For Sale: This is a 2004 Outback Sydney Edition 5th wheel. It is 31ft long with one large slide out. It is in very good condition. Everything works perfect. It has a corner shower with glass door. Remote controlled Heat & A/C ducted throughout. Large pass thru storage, spare tire, Brand new 3500 watt remote start generator, TV, DVD, GVWR is 9800 LB. I pull it with a 2011 Ford F150 and it tows perfect. I can deliver within 50 miles for free. More pics available upon request. Email or call Dennis. 814-647-9949


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

dkio6 said:


> For Sale: This is a 2004 Outback Sydney Edition 5th wheel. It is 31ft long with one large slide out. It is in very good condition. Everything works perfect. It has a corner shower with glass door. Remote controlled Heat & A/C ducted throughout. Large pass thru storage, spare tire, Brand new 3500 watt remote start generator, TV, DVD, GVWR is 9800 LB. I pull it with a 2011 Ford F150 and it tows perfect. I can deliver within 50 miles for free. More pics available upon request. Email or call Dennis. 814-647-9949


Can you post up some more pictures? Also where do you live?

Thanks Steve


----------

